# DS #4911: Medarot DS: Kabuto Version (Japan)



## tempBOT (May 26, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6216^^


----------



## Berthenk (May 26, 2010)

Wow. Medarot? isn't this called Medabots 'round here? I'll check this out if a USA version's dumped...


----------



## Nobunaga (May 26, 2010)

patch http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4S6UFAUD

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Fel (May 26, 2010)

Sounds exactly the same like the GBA version, remake?


----------



## clegion (May 26, 2010)

well i think the robot is of the version 2
( e.g not the one that ikki have in cartoon, old games) but the new one


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 26, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Wow. Medarot? isn't this called Medabots 'round here? I'll check this out if a USA version's dumped...



How would it be out here...if it comes out tomorrow in Japan? -_-;;


----------



## knl (May 26, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he never said when the USA version would be dumped, if it becomes reality anyway


----------



## benbop1992 (May 26, 2010)

I WANT!!!!
Medabot/medarot was epic. Nuff said


----------



## kennypu (May 26, 2010)

OMG NOSTALGIA!!! I loved this game!!! The GBA one wasn't as good as the GB ones but it was ok too!! omg omg omg *pants*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Holy crap, I totally forgot about this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I MUST give it a try, as a kid I used to have (and probably still have them in a drawer somewhere) all those small Medabots figurines! Nostalgia


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

wth i get a blackscreen even though its patched
im acekard 2i AKAIO 1.6RC2


----------



## kennypu (May 26, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> wth i get a blackscreen even though its patched
> im acekard 2i AKAIO 1.6RC2


same. right after the first move in the first battle, i get a black screen as well. bad patch? or multiple APs.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2010)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

is this one multiplayer?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 27, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> is this one multiplayer?


Too bad its gonna freeze after the 1st battle.
ha good luck


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 27, 2010)

Is this the RPG? Or the one where you battle in realtime?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

haha very unlikely as im on my 6th battle now


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 27, 2010)

well then hope your enjoying this and please
STOP POSTING PICTURES...
its very irritating.
thank you


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

i posting pics to show game play

lookie new arm


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 27, 2010)

So this is the Metabee version... but who the hell is the guy on the other box?  Where's Rokusho?


----------



## Ritsuki (May 27, 2010)

Remake of the GBA version or new game ?


----------



## zapoqx (May 27, 2010)

interesting.... I can tell from the earlier picture that it can't be a remake.  Ikki isn't in there.  Hopefully this is better than that version.  Though I guess I'll have to wait for some kind of english translation or a US release.


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> So this is the Metabee version... but who the hell is the guy on the other box?  Where's Rokusho?



I think that's rokusho...

Well, i will still be playing metabee anyway, since it was easier for me


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

you dont play as certain ones

u build from parts

the first set u get is betabee tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ive customized almost everything


----------



## .Darky (May 27, 2010)

Pong, seriously, use a damn spoiler tag for those pics.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

why spoiler

the parts u win from battles are random

the games very addictive

time for bed now.......must put down ds


----------



## Jemlee (May 27, 2010)

Turn based? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looking at the pics and I'm not sure it's going to be so epic anymore...

regardless the new rokusho looks retarded

*Posts merged*



			
				Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> why spoiler
> 
> the parts u win from battles are random
> 
> ...



Spoiler because you're giant pics get in the way of scrolling down the page.


----------



## noname9889 (May 27, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> So this is the Metabee version... but who the hell is the guy on the other box?  Where's Rokusho?


Thats Rokusho's bare form (without his head and chest piece). But dont worry, you start off in his normal fullblown badass state, not with that


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 27, 2010)

Will never see an US release due to "bla bla bla branding bla bla bla sales and kids bla bla bla". It's a shame, really.


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

hooo
this game is crazy
i think it got around 500 plus parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



around 40 choices of medal


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

woah i miss metabots.. watched it since i was 9


----------



## Spikeynator (May 27, 2010)

wow this brings back some good memories (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jonesman99 (May 27, 2010)

yea this brought back some crazy memories... but i was looking at the name on the front page and i was confuzzled. i thought it was a mixup on gbatemp's fault... lol

but nonetheless i will be playing this just like i did draglade 2 (thanks to the asses at Atlus of America)


----------



## mad567 (May 27, 2010)

Anyone commfirned working with the cyclo ds evolution ?????


----------



## Master_roxas (May 27, 2010)

zapoqx said:
			
		

> interesting.... I can tell from the earlier picture that it can't be a remake.  Ikki isn't in there.  Hopefully this is better than that version.  Though I guess I'll have to wait for some kind of english translation or a US release.



Actually, Ikki is in the game. He's the dude who gives you your Metabot in the convenience store.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 27, 2010)

funny, he doesnt look an older ikki to me...


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Will never see an US release due to "bla bla bla branding bla bla bla sales and kids bla bla bla". It's a shame, really.



i hope what you typed get strikes off as bs and there's a english version in the distant future :\


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

just so you know guys u can battle each other over the WI-FI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im not gonna battle Elixer as i think he may be cheating


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> just so you know guys u can battle each other over the WI-FI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do i need to cheat ..... i already won 9999 battles for single battle, wifi and local

but if you want i can use my all parts + medal codes to make a formidable medabot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am labeling u as a "Ruiner of games" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only game i use your cheats on is GTA


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

i hardly use cheats when i play games
i only use those speed mod, walkthrough wall and some random codes
i don't like my character become god









i know i have only 31 medals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had later fixed it to 36


----------



## clegion (May 27, 2010)

lucky you knowng bits of chinesse helps when reading jap


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

stop Ruining it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ive got 2 medals and 5 legs, 4 heads, 3 L arms, 4 R arms

being able to read jap is a bug help in this game


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> lucky you knowng bits of chinesse helps when reading jap



this game doesn't use kanji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i do japanese ...
not very good but at least i am on level 2 


Pong20302000,
just finish work and planning to do that


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lucky you i just started

cant wait till lunch to play


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

well, if it's anything like the medabot on gba, it should be playable, i probably just need to run around far more than i want to


----------



## clegion (May 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky you......... i am not good at japanesse.....
i hope this come out in english........ i hope or at least i am albe to learn japanesse first


@MrFatso
really? as in that rpg game? i love that thing


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



English is very unlikely

as Nintendo seems the think Europe & America hate Robot's & RPG's
as they never release um

it is very good

has a almost! pokemon feel to the game

English Translation for menus possible tho


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

i won't even wish to think about translation
even a menu... NO
have been really dissapointed from the fans, teams and etc...

how many projects we have here? all end up dying...
EACH AND EVERYONE OF US GOT A LIFE >..... DUH

anyway...
where should i go after the first battle?
didn't follow the storyline too much


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i won't even wish to think about translation
> even a menu... NO
> have been really dissapointed from the fans, teams and etc...
> 
> ...



go to the school

go into the girls toilets and have fun
(with ure cheats u wont get kicked out hahaha)


----------



## mrfatso (May 27, 2010)

using my guesswork, visit the school and battle the bullies or something? Next would b visit the forest


----------



## clegion (May 27, 2010)

gawd i wish i know japanesse it had quite some benefits to my hobbies


----------



## elixirdream (May 27, 2010)

i tried went to chitosa's house and i was stucked there (using walkthrough wall)
lol

Thanks for the tip ::


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 27, 2010)

Hi, I am not too sure if this is the right place to ask. If not then i apologise first. Anyway, before entering the first battle, I was asked to save (by the dog.) But when i do so, it just freezes there. The music continues to play as if there is no problem. There are some Japanese words there but I presume they mean something along the lines of "Saving in progress" (I can't read Japanese). Even after I patched the game, the problem still persists. Anyone have any idea how to fix this? I guess the problem may lie with the fact that I am using NO$GBA. Yea. Thanks!


----------



## Nobunaga (May 27, 2010)

well i have a question too when i try NO$GBA it gives me a fatal error how i can fix this?


----------



## OSW (May 27, 2010)

Wow, medabots!!! I loved that show, although I only ever got to watch a couple of episodes. I love all those games that you customize things, especially BeyBlade, best thing ever!


----------



## zeando (May 27, 2010)

the patch fail on r4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the ones who've posted images, how are they playing it?? using the original?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

zeando said:
			
		

> the patch fail on r4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha

guessing your on about me & Elixer

no im playing it on the CLEAN!!! Rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Elixers playing Patched on No$ i believe

2 medarots now and just finished the school bit on my lunch & Elixer is a Cheating Scumbag who we all love


----------



## zeando (May 27, 2010)

i've updated all the updateable (your files too)
maybe the rom i used was already patched :/


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

you are using YSMenu arnt u?


----------



## zeando (May 27, 2010)

yep 1.17 TTmenu (i updated it not noticing it was already..)

before the ext and lib files update it crashed,
now it start and give me a white screen


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

zeando said:
			
		

> yep 1.17 TTmenu (i updated it not noticing it was already..)



unofficial 1.17.12a rev5?


----------



## zeando (May 27, 2010)

may be true, it's that to give problems? 
i've saved the old ttmenu, but i'm not sure if it was unofficial too >.>


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

zeando said:
			
		

> may be true, it's that to give problems?
> i've saved the old ttmenu, but i'm not sure if it was unofficial too >.>



1.17.12a rev5 is the latest one and the one you want

you will have to recompile YSMenu for it to work on your R4


----------



## zeando (May 27, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> 1.17.12a rev5 is the latest one and the one you want
> 
> you will have to recompile YSMenu for it to work on your R4



sorry for being so noob but, how do i do it? °_°
how do i recompile?

edit. maybe i've found how to.... i have to compile a ttmenu.dat right?


----------



## Anakir (May 27, 2010)

Aw its the RPG version. I was hoping for the platform-fighter one. Regardless, I'll play if it can get translated. I loved Medabots as a kid. Just looking at this topic makes me remember my favorite Medabots: Belzelga, Phoenix, and some others which I forgot the name of.


----------



## kennypu (May 27, 2010)

fyi guys, I got it running on Acekard2i w/ akaio 1.5.1 , and when I run the game normally it didn't run. however, holding down the A button (so that the loading text stays blue) it got past the freeze.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 27, 2010)

kennypu said:
			
		

> fyi guys, I got it running on Acekard2i w/ akaio 1.5.1 , and when I run the game normally it didn't run. however, holding down the A button (so that the loading text stays blue) it got past the freeze.



does it pass the First battle Freeze


----------



## zapoqx (May 28, 2010)

Master_roxas said:
			
		

> zapoqx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh... so its in the far future.


----------



## elixirdream (May 28, 2010)

zapoqx,
not that far...20 years from now


----------



## zapoqx (May 28, 2010)

far enough.  I couldn't recognize Ikki from an initial screen


----------



## monaug5 (May 28, 2010)

I am just praying that this game is given a translation...


----------



## mrfatso (May 29, 2010)

zapoqx said:
			
		

> far enough.  I couldn't recognize Ikki from an initial screen



i just thought the main character is ikki haha, but even if he isn't, he is now


----------



## worlok375 (May 29, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> is this one multiplayer?



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! WE DON'T NEED AN IMAGE EVERY TIME A GAME WORKS ON YOUR SCDS2! /rant

Meh. I just want the bots to look like the originals. (if they do I'll be happy)


----------



## HunterJ (Jun 7, 2010)

GAH is the Akaio fix gonna be released???


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 7, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> GAH is the Akaio fix gonna be released???


Download AKAIO 1.7 and it works


----------



## HunterJ (Jun 15, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help dude


----------

